# Help with my final project for school



## Naked Lunch (May 9, 2007)

My character class final project is on Friday and my character is Plastic Surgery. I'm giving her prothetic cheeks, black eyes, huge lips, and breast implants. 

So my question is: Does anyone have an idea on how to make it look like she has a huge chest? I'm wrapping her in bandages, so i just need something to stuff under them.


----------



## pixichik77 (May 9, 2007)

This may help; when women are considering impants, it is recommended that they flll baggies with rice to approximate the weight and volume of the implant.

if you have one of those handheld plastic sealer/cutters, you can even seal the rice in implant shaped pouches.  for more info on the rice thing, search plastic surgery sites.


----------



## Naked Lunch (May 9, 2007)

That's a great idea!! I'm going to try that tomorrow when we practice and see how it goes! thank you


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 10, 2007)

Stuff a bra with big cups with shoulder pads


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 10, 2007)

those stick-on boobs at wal-mart


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 10, 2007)

Chicken cutlets, corsets, pretty much anything that can be stuffed under her boob in the bra....and contour.  Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Wal (Aug 14, 2007)

i know this is an older topic, but for anyone else who might need to know how to do this later on, i know a few tips.
ive picked up a few ideas from drag queens (and doing some myself)

but you use something like ace bandages (but not for long periods of time) and wrap it around under your breasts and take the skin from your...side/back, and push it forward and up. idk if that makes enough sense, i normally just refer to it as back fat that is squeezed up front

also, i read someone else commented about the rice bags thing. if you use panty-hose then it is easier, because (well this is for drag shows, so idk if it'd work for a photoshoot) but if it doesnt fit perfect, and a little is exposed, its more-so skin toned.

andddd, use shading and highlighiting to change the shape of the breasts. you can really do a lot. you can make them more full, or have a lot of cleavage or less.


----------



## pixichik77 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_also, i read someone else commented about the rice bags thing. if you use panty-hose then it is easier_

 
I need to update my methods! This sounds more comfortable, too


----------

